# PC-to-TV wireless connection problem



## kissmints (May 15, 2011)

I recently bought a Sony BRAVIA KDL-40NX710 TV with built in wireless. I have linked the TV to my home wireless network but unable to set up a connection with my PC (Sony Vaio). I did media server troubleshooting on the Bravia but no server could be found. I also turned media streaming on on my Vaio but WMP(12) did not detect the tv. HELP!!!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

do you have any other PCs on the network 
make and model of the router you have 

I like tversity TVersity - Home and use this to stream video & music but lets see if we can wmp working 
I have a panasonic internet tv and a humax internet PVR both connect to my network and see various different servers I have from different sources

my Sony Vaio laptop also has WMP and TVersity and are connected tothe TV and PVR streaming

so lets see the settings

what windows version are you running on the vaio

WMP
right click on top menu bar
Tools>
library tab
configure sharing
share my media - is that ticked 
share my meda to - settings - make sure - video, music etc is ticked 

this should now appear on the TV - may take a few minutes 


Options>


----------

